# Errorcode TC65



## maxlanghals (14. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

kurte beschreibung meines Projekts:

will SMS empfangen und Ausgang steuern mit dem TC65, ist ja programiertechnisch kein Problem...aber die Schwierigkeit liegt in einer stabilen Entwicklungsumgebung.

ich arbeite mit Netbeans 5.5.1 und dazugehörigem MobilityPack! Hab auch eine Moibility Toolkit für das Modul, wo der Emulator für das Modul vorhanden ist.

bekomm beim debuggen meines MIDLET´s dann aber immer die Fehlermeldung:

 Using following ini file for debugging session:
         Standard modem driver is not installed for "remote debugging connection"!
         Please start Siemens SMTK setup in maintenance mode and select 
         "Repair" for reinstallation of "remote debugging connection"!
        "C:\Users\Max\AppData\Roaming\Siemens\SMTK\TC65_R3\WM_Debug_config.ini"


        No initialization for module debugging is possible!

weiß jemand eine Lösung? ;(;(

lg


----------



## frapo (14. Feb 2011)

maxlanghals hat gesagt.:


> ich arbeite mit Netbeans 5.5.1 und dazugehörigem MobilityPack!
> lg



Bin kein Kenner von NetBeans, nur warum nutzt Du so eine alte Version? 

Möglicherweise hast Du weniger Problem mit Netbeans 6.9? NetBeans IDE - Java ME & Embedded Development

Gruße
frapo


----------



## Clusterfreak (25. Mrz 2011)

Hallo maxlanghals,

ich hatte auch lange Zeit Probleme mit dem on-device debugging auf dem TC65. Aus meiner Sicht ist Netbeans 5.5.1 ok. Bei mir war es zwingend erforderlich dass der SDK 1.5.0_07 installiert ist. Dieser wurde ja auch mit dem tc65_java_sdk ausgeliefert.

Gruß Clusterfreak


----------

